

A cool idea: Using Parser-Generators for Protocols Like SMB, RPC [LtU] - tptacek
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/2496

======
tptacek
This problem was my life for a lot of years; particularly when you're trying
to write fast network code, and everything's a state machine, _everyone_ has
wanted some easy abstraction to write the protocol spec instead of a zillion
little callbacks.

I thought about this idea a long time ago, but after writing a bunch of
parsers, I always figured that the things that make some languages hard to
model in Yacc would make arbitrary protocols (invariably more sloppy than
languages) even harder.

